# Why Pink!



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't think i would want a pink bow just for the fact that i am using my bow for hunting. However I do have pink fletchings on my arrows. No particular reason, i just liked the way they looked!!


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

blondstar said:


> Ok me and my hubby where having this conversation on why women like to have pink bows, etc. I am the wrong person to ask because I am not crazy on the color or having my equipment pink either. So I am posting to find out why. Is it that we want to be different and set ourselves apart from the men or do you guys really like the color. Thanks Lisa


I don't really care for the color pink either, Lisa. When I went to order my bow, I was asked by the salesman if I wanted it in pink.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I wouldn't want a pink bow. But I do like pink fletchings and other little places that some women have pink on their bows or equipment. I like pink, it has a feminine thing about it. I guess for me it would be to add a little girl-ish-ness to a mostly guy thing. :cheer2:


----------



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*i dont know*

i think it stems from the international signs and there colors...

women= pink:female:

men =blue:male:


same as baby stuff

myself i stray from the norm.....

sorry about the post on the womens talk..... i just cant help myself .... i like them better than pink bows:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

i rather have bright blue but not for hunting....


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't want pink either! Not for archery. I guess it is because hunting comes first, and the 3-D is for practice in the off season. There has been some debate as to whether or not you can use a colored bow for hunting, but I want the camo. It is predominately a male activity. Now scuba diving, all of my gear is HOT PINK!!!!! I guess it has to do with the sport.  I don't know? Just they way I think I guess.:wink:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

because I like everything that is pink and it does add that girly touch to a mostly mens sport I dont hunt as of now so that doesnt cause an issue it all boils down to each having their own taste I just love when I get kick the guys but with my pink bow. 


see here there are
the lighter one even came with rhinestones on the riser


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got my first bow and it's all decked out in pink. My reason is I like pink, but also to set it apart from the guys I guess. I have enough people assuming my cars belong to my hubby, I don't need them also assuming my bow is his! But who knows, maybe in a few years I'll be sick of the pink. I change my mind a lot


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

Just my opinion...but with a pink bow you're not taken as seriously about the sport. I think if I were to go to a 3D shoot with a pink bow some eyebrows would raise. Yes, I know that target bows can be any color, I just personally don't shoot a pink bow. If that's your thing - go for it!!! To each their own!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

oh they take you seriously..if you kick their butts :wink:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Why not a pink bow, us ladies are going to have to continue to make the statement that us girls play this sport too. There might not be a better way than using a pink bow to do that, if you like pink.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well my turn to chime in :wink: I don't think all women want pink . . .as some ladies mentioned here. But being women I(we) sometimes like to accessorize and/or customize my(our) stuff to be pleasing to the eye or with our favorite colors etc. :lol: I think it is a "girl" thing:wink: 

My bow is camo but my fletches are pink and purple and I just got a new strings in the mail today :cheer2: that are pink and purple  

Can't wait to get in on my bow . . .then I have to sight it in again though


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

blondstar said:


> Ok me and my hubby where having this conversation on why women like to have pink bows, etc. I am the wrong person to ask because I am not crazy on the color or having my equipment pink either. So I am posting to find out why. Is it that we want to be different and set ourselves apart from the men or do you guys really like the color. Thanks Lisa


Personally ... I LOATHE pink ... why other girls love it I don't know ... each to there own.

Frankly I got annoyed after a while of walking into shops and have the guy's go "I have the perfect bow for you!" - Only to pull out a pink Selena (No offense to those that own it - just not the right bow for me).

Myself ... my target bow is called "Blueberry" which is a combination of blues and purples. And heck ... if I ever get hooked on 3D and hunting for whatever reason ... my bow will be camo.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

*Pink is hotttt!*

I have pink tiger-striped Blazer vanes on my arrows and I think that it is so hot. My boyfriend fletches my arrows for me and he thinks it is perfect for me. I am a tom-boy and everything, but I am still a woman, so I like to mix it up a little. I think that pink and camo look great together!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

How about purple?


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a pretty purple, which brand of bow is that?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

It's a Merlin Elite. I'm not sure they're doing any more in purple, though. I had it custom anodised.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

My hunting bow is definatly camo. But in competition bows I have had, black cherry, blueberry, kiwi, purple, blue....just whatever floats my boat at the time of ordering. I have never had a pink one, but heck you could match your fingernails easy with pink...


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Addicted said:


> Just my opinion...but with a pink bow you're not taken as seriously about the sport. I think if I were to go to a 3D shoot with a pink bow some eyebrows would raise. Yes, I know that target bows can be any color, I just personally don't shoot a pink bow. If that's your thing - go for it!!! To each their own!


I am sorry but I completely disagree with you!!!


I am taken very seriously when I go to a 3-D shoot! I also get a lot of attention with my PINK bow. Everyone wants to know what kind it is and where I got it from! I shoot the pink Hoyt Selena and I have probably made 10sells for Hoyt because of me being one of the first ones in my area to have a pink bow!!!

For hunting I can understand, I have a camo bow for that.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Addicted said:


> Just my opinion...but with a pink bow you're not taken as seriously about the sport. I think if I were to go to a 3D shoot with a pink bow some eyebrows would raise. Yes, I know that target bows can be any color, I just personally don't shoot a pink bow. If that's your thing - go for it!!! To each their own!


I have to disagree with the serious thing. I have shot pink all my career. 
black cherry, pink fletching, pink sling, even my one of a kind pink mathews hat. I am pretty sure when i walk out to shoot up some 3d, they take me serious.

I like to sport the pink for the very reason mentioned above, it is a man dominated sport and i want them guys to know they got it handed to them with a pink bow! we all joke about it around here, plus i just like the color.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> How about purple?


Purple is definitely more me than pink. Where did you get the vanes?
Right now I've got red, white and blue vanes and strings.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Diamond said:


> Purple is definitely more me than pink. Where did you get the vanes?
> Right now I've got red, white and blue vanes and strings.


They are Kurly Vanes from Alt Services here in the UK. They have an assortment of holographic, camo and dayglow and you can get both sides a different color or pattern.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Click I love your quiver! I'm jealous :embara:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

im not a huge fan of pink. i dont like to wear it. but anything that reaks of girlyness in the sport of archery, that can shoot with, or better, than some archers out there, just rubs it in the face of those who think to take women seirously. i get it a lot at work. but i smiply smile because i know better. nothing like out shooting ignorance with my "cute" little set up. :aniangel:

I have everything black, with crome accents. black arrows with one hot pink flech, the shoot thru system with all black cables and serving, but with a taste of hotpink and black twist on the shooting string. just enough to let people know :thumb:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

i guess as long as we stand behind any bow tho, no matter the color, we are all one more point for our team :wink: 

LOL...go team girls! :high5:


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

My first bow was a pink Tigress from Martin. I chose pink because it is my favorite color. I also had other women telling me they liked it. I now have a black Sceptor 4 from Martin. I am going to have pink and black strings put on it. I currently am using a bright (neon) pink and black quiver which I'm not too fond of the bright pink. It didn't look that bright online when I bought it though. Anyway, I paid a lot for it to just let it sit in the closet.

Speaking of pink, check this out! This man (divot250) lost a bet with me and was very brave to keep his end of the deal. Also this was his first trip to indoor nationals and his first big tournament. He was a very good sport about it and gave all his friends hours of good laughs. :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

DeeStarnes said:


> My first bow was a pink Tigress from Martin. I chose pink because it is my favorite color. I also had other women telling me they liked it. I now have a black Sceptor 4 from Martin. I am going to have pink and black strings put on it. I currently am using a bright (neon) pink and black quiver which I'm not too fond of the bright pink. It didn't look that bright online when I bought it though. Anyway, I paid a lot for it to just let it sit in the closet.
> 
> Speaking of pink, check this out! This man (divot250) lost a bet with me and was very brave to keep his end of the deal. Also this was his first trip to indoor nationals and his first big tournament. He was a very good sport about it and gave all his friends hours of good laughs. :wink:


Ok thats awesome! Did he wear that during the shoot to?


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Ok thats awesome! Did he wear that during the shoot to?


Oh yeah he wore the whole thing except for the thongs of course.  It was funny to see people watching him. That's why I said he was a very brave man. After nationals was over I posted a thread letting everyone know who seen him that he was paying off a bet he had with me. Needless to say he made a lasting impression.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

DeeStarnes said:


> My first bow was a pink Tigress from Martin. I chose pink because it is my favorite color. I also had other women telling me they liked it. I now have a black Sceptor 4 from Martin. I am going to have pink and black strings put on it. I currently am using a bright (neon) pink and black quiver which I'm not too fond of the bright pink. It didn't look that bright online when I bought it though. Anyway, I paid a lot for it to just let it sit in the closet.
> 
> Speaking of pink, check this out! This man (divot250) lost a bet with me and was very brave to keep his end of the deal. Also this was his first trip to indoor nationals and his first big tournament. He was a very good sport about it and gave all his friends hours of good laughs. :wink:


man his face is even bright pink!!!! lmao


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

My daughter is all about pink. She won't wear anything else. 













She has a new little brother born this week. He won't be getting her hand-me- down bow. The riser is pink actionwood and the handle wrap is pink leather. Luckily Elk Ridge has a trade-in policy.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

z28melissa said:


> Click I love your quiver! I'm jealous :embara:


Send me a PM, Melissa and I'll give you the maker's details.


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> man his face is even bright pink!!!! lmao


That's because we all were laughing so hard and I think most of us were in tears!


----------



## Blue Eyes (May 6, 2006)

42WLA said:


> My daughter is all about pink. She won't wear anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Your daughter is a doll! She's got a very nice little bow there.  I'll have to keep that in mind when my little ones come along. Congratulations on your newborn son, what a blessing!!!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks! She is daddy's little girl.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

DeeStarnes said:


> Speaking of pink, check this out! This man (divot250) lost a bet with me and was very brave to keep his end of the deal. Also this was his first trip to indoor nationals and his first big tournament. He was a very good sport about it and gave all his friends hours of good laughs. :wink:



Wait till Nationals This Year.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

DeeStarnes said:


> My first bow was a pink Tigress from Martin. I chose pink because it is my favorite color. I also had other women telling me they liked it. I now have a black Sceptor 4 from Martin. I am going to have pink and black strings put on it. I currently am using a bright (neon) pink and black quiver which I'm not too fond of the bright pink. It didn't look that bright online when I bought it though. Anyway, I paid a lot for it to just let it sit in the closet.
> 
> Speaking of pink, check this out! This man (divot250) lost a bet with me and was very brave to keep his end of the deal. Also this was his first trip to indoor nationals and his first big tournament. He was a very good sport about it and gave all his friends hours of good laughs. :wink:



On my word, I will never, ever come back into this forum again.
I just got the same feeling when I looked to up to find I was neck deep in undergarments at the store...and not in the good way either


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

CWG said:


> On my word, I will never, ever come back into this forum again.
> I just got the same feeling when I looked to up to find I was neck deep in undergarments at the store...and not in the good way either


It's all in good humor. Divot has a great personality and met quite a bit of people at nationals. Like I said he definitely was a good sport about it. The cool thing about it is if I remember right he shot his personal best that weekend. Way to go Divot! :wink: Can't wait until nationals again. See you at league this Thursday.


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*Pink Forever*

I have been shooting archery for approximately 39 years and have always tried to get my equipment in pink. It took me 30 years to get Martin to anodize my bow but finally they did it. Why pink? I have shot all over the world and it is great to go and have people come up to me and say "I've heard about you, you're the pink archer." It is a great way to break the ice and make new friends. They also remember where I come from (the USA) and for whom I shoot (The Nock Point in Mountlake Terrace, Washington). I simply say to people that why not. Pink is my way of standing out and it is fun.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

divot250 said:


> Wait till Nationals This Year.


I would go to nationals just to see you in pink again! :tongue: LOL


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Return of Pink Man*



blondstar said:


> I would go to nationals just to see you in pink again! :tongue: LOL


Oh!:tongue: I'm sure that I will come up with something for Nationals:wink:. In a different forum, I stated my goals for 2008 was to have just as much fun as I have had this year.  Thats what the gang I hang out with does. We just want to have fun.


----------



## Pink Genes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Pink Bows*

I harvested a pending record this archery season with a beautiful pink camo bow. I love hunting in pink.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

lets see the bow! Sounds real cool! oh and the deer...lol


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

Pink Genes said:


> I harvested a pending record this archery season with a beautiful pink camo bow. I love hunting in pink.


I would love to see pictures of the bow and the deer!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

divot250 said:


> Oh!:tongue: I'm sure that I will come up with something for Nationals:wink:. In a different forum, I stated my goals for 2008 was to have just as much fun as I have had this year.  Thats what the gang I hang out with does. We just want to have fun.


I wonder what OBT will look like in pink?:wink: Hope he at least shaves his legs!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

hmmm why pink eh... well i for one like to stand out. i have all of my acessories in pink. though at the time i bought my bow i could not afford the extra money for the pink one. i can guarantee my next one will be pink. pink is one of my favorite colors. with that being said i know others don't share my sentiments and that is great.


----------



## Pink Genes (Jun 4, 2007)

Blaze orange is not too far off from pink. I harvested a record animal with a pink bow. I'm pretty confident color plays a very little part in hunting.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

MissMary49 said:


> im not a huge fan of pink. i dont like to wear it. but anything that reaks of girlyness in the sport of archery, that can shoot with, or better, than some archers out there, just rubs it in the face of those who think to take women seirously. i get it a lot at work. but i smiply smile because i know better. nothing like out shooting ignorance with my "cute" little set up. :aniangel:
> 
> I have everything black, with crome accents. black arrows with one hot pink flech, the shoot thru system with all black cables and serving, but with a taste of hotpink and black twist on the shooting string. just enough to let people know :thumb:


Black and chrome sure is a winning combo in my book!


----------



## New2This (May 22, 2008)

Recently, I ordered a pink bow. I haven't received it yet, but I can't wait. There are two reasons why I would buy a pink bow. First, I have three sons, I have had to deal with the camoflouge bows for several years, not to mention all the camo clothing. I have had camo bows before, but I decided I wanted to set myself apart from the boys, (at least they won't shoot it.) Second, in 2006 my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. Now being cancer free I thought I would honor her struggle with a bow that by it's color alone would support breast cancer awareness.


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

I believe just 1 more has a pink rig for his daughter .Sharp lookin stuff for the girlys.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

New2This said:


> Recently, I ordered a pink bow. I haven't received it yet, but I can't wait. There are two reasons why I would buy a pink bow. First, I have three sons, I have had to deal with the camoflouge bows for several years, not to mention all the camo clothing. I have had camo bows before, but I decided I wanted to set myself apart from the boys, (at least they won't shoot it.) Second, in 2006 my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. Now being cancer free I thought I would honor her struggle with a bow that by it's color alone would support breast cancer awareness.


:welcome: so what kind did ya get?


----------



## New2This (May 22, 2008)

I ordered a 2008 Alpine Silverado Series Sienna. Since I have such a short draw length I new this was the perfect bow. I was very excited about this bow, until I found out it only came right handed, but after talking directly to Alpine they are willing to make a few in left handed. I should be getting it in approximatley 4 more weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## bowhunters97 (Jun 25, 2007)

I shoot my pink Elite Ice just at 3D shoots. I shoot at the mens bowhunter stakes with my husband and it is so funny to here other guys giving their buddies crap about being outshot by, "the girl with the pink bow." Who's the one laughing in the end?


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

This girl with the pink bow just won her freestyle class today. I will say the pink bow gets you noticed. And by now everyone I shot with all winter yell across the parking lot.... Miss Pink has arrived! It's great. I may not be the best archer everyday but everyone knows me. :tongue:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

*Not for me*

Pink is just not my color. For now my bow is camo, but if I decide to ever go target, I bet I'll go blue, it's my fav.


----------



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

If I had a target bow, I would love to have a purple one...but I don't shoot enough target to warrant one.

I bowhunt, so that only thing that has purple or pink are my fletchings. Pink/white for hunting and purple/white for summertime shooting.


----------

